# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Is mijn vriendin zwanger?

## Raikkonen

Hallo allemaal
ik wil graag wat weten
ik heb 2 dagen geleden sex gehad voor het laast met me vriendin 
ik was niet in haar klaargekomen maar na de sex 2 uur daarna zo ongeveer kreeg ze flinken krampen in der buik en ze is misschien bang dat ze zwanger is 
zelf wil ik dat niet en ben der erg bang voor en zou graag willen weten wat het kan zijn of wat ik moet doen
ze slikt wel de pil

Help A.U.B :Confused:

----------


## Raikkonen

Niemand dan :Frown:

----------


## meiss

Hallo,

Aangezien ze de pil wel slikt, is de kans al heel erg klein dat ze zwanger raakt, tenzij ze hem is vergeten, of diarree heeft gehad, of heeft overgegeven.
Dan verminderd de werking van de pil.
En ik denk niet dat je 2 uur na de sex al krampen in je buik kan hebben, misschien waren het valse gassen?! 
Het proces duurt even.
Als jullie er niet zeker van zijn zou ik je aanraden om toch een zwangerschapstest te kopen.
Kan je voor 7.50 bij de drogist halen.
Succes

gr.Meis

----------


## Raikkonen

Super bedankt ik kan me nu meer gerust stellen ben erg blij dat ik van u zulke raad heb gekregen echt onwijs bedankt

Gr Raikkonen

----------


## meiss

Je hoeft tegen mij geen U te zeggen, dan voel ik me zo oud.
Maar als ze de pil goed heeft ingenomen en niet is vergeten e.d. dan is er in principe niks aan de hand.
Hoe is het met je vriendin nu?
Heeft ze nog steeds last van krampen?

Gr. Meiss

----------


## Raikkonen

af en toe nog flink last van krampen wel minder gelukkig en we gaan woensdag een zwangerschap test halen en zien wat het is

----------


## Khenji

> af en toe nog flink last van krampen wel minder gelukkig en we gaan woensdag een zwangerschap test halen en zien wat het is


En is ze nu zwanger ? groetjs khenji :Smile:

----------

